
US Spaceforce.mil Goes Live - busymom0
https://www.spaceforce.mil
======
Thorentis
While the idea that space would forever be a shared, international region akin
to Antarctica, the militarisation of space was bound to happen eventually.

While there are some downsides, I actually think this is a net positive. War-
time, or at least the preparations for potential war-time (as all military
endeavours actually are), usually lead to the greatest scientific and
technical advancements. Just looks at WW1, WW2, the Cold War. I think we are
now entering a "space cold war". Hopefully it can stay a "cold" war. But it is
exciting to see what developments may come along.

The other upside, is that if the US achieves space superiority (which it
already has, but if it develops the means to properly enforce it - which it is
trying to do with this space force), it will open up the potential for proper
commericialization. The US will be able to enforce space trade law, customs
law, private property in space will be made possible. This will enable
companies like SpaceX to have a proper legal framework within which to
operate.

~~~
oaiey
The downsides are millions of dead people. There is never a "net positive"
situation here.

~~~
buzzkillington
On the one hand millions vastly underestimates the possible death toll.

On the other hand kinetic bombardment is much better than than nuclear
exchanges for the people left alive and makes nuclear weapons pretty close to
obsolete.

~~~
oaiey
The long term effects... Yes. Short term ... No benefits I guess.

------
TomMckenny
It's hard to imagine how any possible benefits from this god awful expensive
saber rattling is going to outweigh the world wide hit to American's
reputation. But I don't imagine that was any part of the calculations solely
weighing political contributions with pork barrel pay back.

~~~
raverbashing
I don't know, if you're putting money into the MIC that's mostly going into
research I'd say that's better than the alternative

------
tehjoker
Goodbye international treaties on the peaceful use of space.

~~~
meddlepal
The militarization of space was going to happen eventually no matter what.
It's a necessary precursor to colonization but also national security as the
cost of access to space plummets.

~~~
okusername
Several countries have shown the capability of destroying satellites, not to
speak of spy satellites and gps, and the fact that the spaceshuttle and its
military sibling was designed to scoop up satellites and bring them back to
earth.

Space was never not militarized.

------
jasoncartwright
United Nations Committee on the Peaceful Uses of Outer Space Treaties and
Agreements...

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Nations_Committee_on_th...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Nations_Committee_on_the_Peaceful_Uses_of_Outer_Space#Treaties_and_agreements)

~~~
segfaultbuserr
> _The Outer Space Treaty does not ban military activities within space,
> military space forces, or the weaponization of space, with the exception of
> the placement of weapons of mass destruction in space._

Let's just hope that they won't deploy nukes in space in the next few
decades...

~~~
berbec
Heinlein showed us the don't need nukes - just rocks.

0:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Moon_Is_a_Harsh_Mistress](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Moon_Is_a_Harsh_Mistress)

------
jbverschoor
Elon and NASA have a better taste in space fonts.

~~~
tempodox
Not to mention the color scheme. Squeaky white text on pitch-black background
is a cardinal design sin. Given that they're literally aiming for rocket
science, this doesn't bode well.

------
ghouse
And how are we paying for this sixth branch of the US military?

~~~
steve19
Taxes and debt.

~~~
mgolawala
Until a corresponding increase in taxation is made to pay for a new
expenditure. The new expenditure is paid for entirely by debt.

------
gitanovic
The website looks a bit amateurish at best

~~~
lame-robot-hoax
Looks like shit tbh. Seen way better websites come out of an Intro to Web Dev
class in uni.

~~~
rambojazz
As long as it provides useful information and doesn't have a 100MB homepage, I
don't see any problems with the site.

------
sdan
Kind of off-topic, but it's interesting to see they're using Google Analytics
on a government website. Not surprised though, pretty sure they may use it on
other gov websites (although I haven't checked).

------
tibbydudeza
Been wondering ... what is the situation around Mars ???.

Now suppose the indian space program improves by leaps and bounds and they
start to colonize Mars and claim it as part of the greater Indian Republic
???.

------
profitnot
Let's see the uniforms, please. No! NOT ENOUGH MYLAR!!

